# Looking for land to lease



## sam98 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am looking for 100-500 acres in Meriweather, coweta or Pike counties to lease for 2013-14 deer season. Very responsible and have lived in Fayette county for over 20 years.


----------



## sam98 (May 22, 2013)

ttt


----------



## sam98 (Jun 14, 2013)

still looking


----------



## GaCraker (Jul 12, 2013)

625 acres in Baldwin county call for info David 678-763-5892


----------



## sam98 (Jul 31, 2013)

ttt


----------



## sam98 (Aug 26, 2013)

ttt


----------

